# Self employed Graphic Designer



## discovery101 (6 Apr 2020)

Hi there....like most people work has dried up due to the virus, apart from occasional pieces of work here and there.

Would I be entitled to apply for the CV payment ? are there any criteria you have to pass to qualify?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Apr 2020)

There are very few restrictions, so apply.

Brendan


----------



## discovery101 (6 Apr 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> There are very few restrictions, so apply.
> 
> Brendan



Thanks Brendan......even if I have occasional money coming in ?


----------

